# Girl or boy?



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

We have a 2 year old female Vizsla and we are thinking about adding a 2nd Vizsla to our family. We don't know if we should consider a male or female puppy. I've read that two female dogs do not get along as well as opposite sex dogs. Any advice or personal experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we went with a boy, we already had a girl (she was 3.5 years old),,,,they got on great from day one


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

We have 2 girls and for the most part they get along fine. One is a beagle and the other is a V. Really only our beagle gets upset but she is 8 1/2 and gets tired of being asked to play by our V who is ~16mths other than that they get along great. I think it just depends on the dogs themselves and you'll also want to think about if you want a boy & girl if neither of them are neutered/spayed and what you would do during heat cycles to keep them separated etc.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

We have two V bitches (one year age difference) of very different temperament and despite one of them not being very dog friendly they get on great.


----------

